# SR20DE Horse Power Question



## GTS Man (Mar 14, 2003)

I have been hearing a lot about the red top SR20DE motors that come from Europe with the 10:1 compression pistons. I am thinking of doing this swap in 1992 B13 Sentra SE-R. Two questions, how much horse do these engines come with and would I need to change my transmission in order for it to work?

:cheers:


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

140 no


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Chuck said:


> 140 no


i love how blatently simple you can be  not even a comma.
gg lol :thumbup: :fluffy:


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

The UK DEs make 150 hp at the fly. Its the 9.5:1 DEs that are rated at 140 hp.


----------



## CERBERUS XE (Feb 2, 2004)

The euro SRs have more power because of the, exhaust, cam, and pistons(maybe more I don't know). if you change the pistons I don't think you will see a lot of improvement.


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

Mainly the high compression mate, JDM are 10:1, USDM have 9.5:1, i don't think their cams are any different than your standard highport cams. Anyway cheers, and good luck with the swap, it's suppose to be the most strightforward thing there is.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

atomicbomberman said:


> Mainly the high compression mate, JDM are 10:1, USDM have 9.5:1, i don't think their cams are any different than your standard highport cams. Anyway cheers, and good luck with the swap, it's suppose to be the most strightforward thing there is.



JDM and USDM are the same. The UK DEs (actually made in the UK) are 10:1, have sodium-filled valves, flat-pistons (which is why the higher compression) and share the same cam profile as the USDM/JDM high-port SRs.


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

jdm sr20 are 9.5:1??


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

yes they are. harris said everything this thread is really about. usdm and jdm are 9.5:1, the brits get 10:1.


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

The real difference is in the SR20 GT models, they come with 10:1 and 150hp. It doesn´t matter if they´re from UK or JDM.
The difference between a GT SR20 and the classic DE (e), even with 10:1 is the GT Intake Cam, the ECU map and the exhaust manifold.
The GT 10:1 SR20 can be found in the Primera GT and Almera GT.

Carlos.


----------



## bwilsor (May 9, 2004)

I think the exhaust manifold on the 10:1 motors is different. IRC you can gain a couple HP from the 10:1 manifold.


----------



## V-SPEC (Dec 14, 2003)

I have a JDM SR20DE,when I called JWT about an ecu they asked me if my motor came with a tubular header.It did,they then told me I had a Primera engine that was rated at 150hp due to the header and 10.1 compression.It is not a red top but the engine damn sure had more power,so I don't know what to think now.


----------



## bossballa (Apr 12, 2008)

I recently bought a motor of ebay for my 1991 G20 the auction said it will be the same engine as in my car, well anyways my engine got here and it has a red top. So is this GT sr20de? and will it fit into my car without any mods?


----------

